# The Car Show vs. Top Gear (US)



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok, so there have been a few episodes of The Car Show now and the second season of Top Gear (US) has been going on and I am curious which one you all like more.

I think I'll watch The Car Show for a few more episodes with the hopes it gets better but this season of Top Gear has been very good.

I figure that most folks that will watch one will also try the other.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would watch both but I'm not a fan of Adam Carolla's.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Deleted Car show on my timers last week, Top Gear US isn't far behind. I like Corolla, Can't stand Dan Neil and have no clue why Salley is on that show, I thought maybe he at least bought fancy cars but it sounds like he doesn't even do that, on top of knowing nothing about them. At least with Adam F. on Top Gear knowing nothing about cars he is still entertaining.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I like the Car Show better and wished it got the Top Gear US budget... Top Gear UK is still king though!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wasn't Carrolla in the unaired original Top Gear US pilot?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I haven't watched Car Show and I killed off my SL for Top Gear US. I can't stand that Tanner egomaniac blowhard jerk...


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

It's kind of apples vs oranges. The Car Show is just talking heads without the supply of clips that the round ball sports babble talk shows have. Top Gear is watchable, if not great. At least Tanner could drive circles around his English counterparts.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would watch both but I'm not a fan of Adam Carolla's.


I think he get way to much air time and he's not that funny, it takes away from the show.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

photostudent said:


> It's kind of apples vs oranges. The Car Show is just talking heads without the supply of clips that the round ball sports babble talk shows have. Top Gear is watchable, if not great. At least Tanner could drive circles around his English counterparts.


It was pretty cool to see Tanner do the burnout with the dually pickup. How can that not make a person smile?


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> It was pretty cool to see Tanner do the burnout with the dually pickup. How can that not make a person smile?


I realize that it is show business, but... For the truck shootout, they should have had the trucks pull one of the 'progressive drag trailers' they use for tractor pull contests.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

EdJ said:


> I realize that it is show business, but... For the truck shootout, they should have had the trucks pull one of the 'progressive drag trailers' they use for tractor pull contests.


I agree, they should have done a test other than the drag race that all 3 truck did the same. Something real world that you would see every day like a full loaded trailer that made each combination truck/trailer weigh the same. Clearly the show was done for entertainment and not really a comparison.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought the First Car Show was bad, but second was even worst. No more. I had enough.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

TG USA has been underwhelming but I have to say this weeks LA 911 GT2 run got my blood pumping. Arlene Tur's balls out run was pretty impressive as well.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok seems like this entire season has been nothing but challenges for TG USA. The GT2 test drive was excellent hope they have more of that in the rest of the season


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Im really getting tired of all the road challenges. Here's an idea! How about TG USA start bringing over more European cars like Citroen, Opel, Maserati and give us a real show.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Top Gear (all of them) is little more than glossy travelogues and staged stunt shows. I get the entertainment and production value, and that the personalities' appeal to different people, but there's very little that's actually about the cars. And when it is, I have no respect for the hosts' opinions, especially Jeremy Clarkson. I've always thought Fifth Gear was a better show, it just wasn't more popular. Tiff is the man.

I like that The Car Show is a show that's still focused on the cars. I like the hosts too, and they're having conversations I could have with my car friends, except the hosts are funnier and usually know more. I'm also enjoying The Man Show influence.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Well the show that gets watched right away is Top Gear and the one that's starting to build up on the DVR is The Car Show. I determined that I just don't like the hosts of The Car Show and that Adam Carolla is just not funny and gets too much camera time.

Time to delete a series link.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

balboadave said:


> Top Gear (all of them) is little more than glossy travelogues and staged stunt shows. I get the entertainment and production value, and that the personalities' appeal to different people, but there's very little that's actually about the cars. And when it is, I have no respect for the hosts' opinions, especially Jeremy Clarkson. I've always thought Fifth Gear was a better show, it just wasn't more popular. Tiff is the man.
> 
> I like that The Car Show is a show that's still focused on the cars. I like the hosts too, and they're having conversations I could have with my car friends, except the hosts are funnier and usually know more. I'm also enjoying The Man Show influence.


Their opinions really don't matter, it's just the variety in entertainment from the UK version where they do have individual as well as road tests of all types of cars, individual challenges not always groups. US version needs to diverse more. A road race from NY to Fl would be good, car vs boat.


----------

